# How long should I wait



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

for a rescue to respond to an email I sent them?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

at least 48 hours. most rescues are manned by all volunteers who have lives and don't necessarily check email as fast as we'd like sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom:

I would try calling them, too!

I know when we applied to adopt our Golden Ret. I think it took awhile for them to get back to us.

I know the Samoyed rescue we belong to I think they ask for a week to get back to you. It's all volunteer and they don't have enought volunteers to answer calls, do home visits, foster, etc.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. It's been four days since I emailed them so I will wait a little longer. I could never find a phone number.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

does their website tell you their normal response time?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think every rescue is different.... Ours usually gives a reply within 24 hours.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

jessi mom said:


> Thanks for the responses. It's been four days since I emailed them so I will wait a little longer. I could never find a phone number.


I would say if you do not hear anything soon then e-mail them again just incase they did not get your first one or it got misplaced.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are referring to GB, they will have a booth at the pet fair 4/19 & 4/20. As for email, & I'd wait a week & email again. Did you fill out an aplication?


----------

